# Concordância: "não só...mas também"



## ChineseBoy

Olá a todos!

Gostaria de saber entre as seguintes frases, quais são correctas?

Tanto ele como você _*podem*_ fazer isso.
Tanto ele como você _*pode*_ fazer isso.

Não só ele mas também você _*podem*_ fazer isso.
Não só ele mas também você _*pode*_ fazer isso.

Quer ele quer você _*podem*_ fazer isso.
Quer ele quer você _*pode*_ fazer isso.

Muito obrigado!


----------



## englishmania

Põe-se a forma verbal no plural, isto é,  "podem".


----------



## ChineseBoy

Muito obrigado, englishmania!


----------



## Vanda

*Um artigo sobre várias concordâncias:
*
*Sujeitos         ligados por *_*como, bem como...*_
         Dois         sujeitos do singular ligados por _como, bem como, assim como, do         mesmo modo que, *tanto*...como, *não* *só*... mas também_ requerem         análise: se se tratar de adição, coloca-se o verbo no plural; se se         tratar de comparação, coloca-se o verbo no singular:
_O         reajuste salarial de junho, da mesma forma que o de março, *não* alterou         seu padrão de vida.
        A disciplina, assim como o arrojo, fizeram dele profissional invejável.
_*Sujeitos         ligados por conjunção comparativa*
         Admitem         o verbo *tanto* no singular como no plural:
_*Tanto*         João Crisótomo como Benedito participaram...
        O serviço, como qualquer produto, deve ter preço justo._
         Observe-se         que o primeiro elemento foi destacado.


----------



## englishmania

Obrigada, Vanda, tinha lido que teria de ser no plural.


----------



## ChineseBoy

Muito obrigado!


----------



## englishmania

Agora fiquei na dúvida com o que a Vanda disse. 
Eu estava correcta ao dizer que se devia usar o plural? As frases apresentadas têm  valor aditivo?


----------



## GOODVIEW

Eu entendo que no último exemplo o verbo fica no singular, o sujeito é ele *ou* você e, portanto, singular:

Quer ele quer você pode fazer isso.

Que equivale a:

Ou ele ou você pode fazer isso.


----------



## englishmania

Mas, nesse caso, _quer um quer o outro/tanto um como o outro_ significa que ambos podem fazer ...


----------



## GOODVIEW

englishmania said:


> Mas, nesse caso, _quer um quer o outro/tanto um como o outro_ significa que ambos podem fazer ...



Justamente, mas um exclui o outro nessa construção, não se soma a ele. Por exemplo, eu diria:


Tanto ele quanto você pode muito bem fazer isso para mim. Tenho dúvidas quanto a essa construção ser correta com o verbo no plural.

*Quer ele quer você*, no meu entender, é equivalente a *ou ele ou você*, que não aceita o plural. Apenas um dois dois irá praticar a ação. Equivale, a meu ver, a *um dos dois pode*... Apesar de ambos poderem fazer, só um dois dois o fará.


----------



## englishmania

Bem, eu não interpreto assim... Para mim, tem valor aditivo.


----------



## GOODVIEW

English,
Fiz uma pesquisa agora no Google e, em todos os exemplos que encontrei, o verbo estava no plural, conforme sua interpretação... 

Mas entendo que também possa ser no singular, dependendo da análise, baseando-me na explicação apresentada pela Vanda. Se o locutor entender que ou um ou outro pode fazer tal coisa, o verbo cabe no singular. Ou em situações como a que segue:

Tenho certeza que quer ele, quer você vencerá essa prova (trata-se de uma corrida, só um pode vencer).

Portanto eu diria, já revendo meus conceitos, que o terceiro exemplo aceita tanto o plural quanto o singular.


----------



## englishmania

Vamos pensar num exemplo. Tens de tomar uma decisão, Goodview, e tens duas opções.
Eu aconselho-te e digo  _Quer uma quer (a) outra são boas opções_ ,
que seria o mesmo que dizer _Tanto uma opção como a outra são boas_.

Se eu disser _Quer uma opção quer a outra é boa /Tanto uma opção como a outra é boa_ não me soa bem, parece que estou a partir a frase em dois.[Quer uma opção] [quer a outra é boa], [Tanto uma opção] [como a outra é boa].

Na minha opinião, tem de se usar o a forma verbal no plural, pois uma opção é boa , mas a outra _também_, qualquer uma delas é boa=são ambas boas. Ainda que só possas escolher uma das opções, eu estou a dizer que as duas são boas.

Quanto ao exemplo que deste_: __Tenho certeza que quer ele, quer você vencerá essa prova, _eu diria:_ 
Tenho a certeza de que quer ele quer você podem vencer esta prova. _(já que só um deles vai vencer, mas ambos podem fazê-lo)


> Em português europeu, o pronome está bem  colocado, depois da expressão «tanto.. quanto...» . Esta expressão  aditiva, equivalente à conjunção coordenativa copulativa *e*, pode  também assumir a forma «tanto um como outro». Quanto à colocação do  pronome átono, dá-se preferência à próclise, isto é, à colocação do  pronome a preceder o verbo:«Tanto um quanto/como outro se sentiam incomodados.»
> No entanto, dado o valor aditivo da locução, que é também o da conjunção *e*,  não se pode dizer que a ênclise seja, neste caso, um erro:
> «Tanto um como outro sentiam-se incomodados.»





> Quando os sujeitos estão ligados por «tanto... como», põe-se o verbo no plural: «Tanto um como o outro fazem falta.»





> As gramáticas que consultei realmente só descrevem o valor disjuntivo ou alternativo da locução conjuncional descontínua «*quer... quer...*» No entanto, o _Dicionário da Língua Portuguesa Contemporânea,_ da Academia das Ciências de Lisboa, regista locução em apreço como sinónima de «*não só... mas também...*», que tem valor aditivo, como «*tanto... como*»: «[usa-se] antes de dois termos que se completam [...] _O artigo abordava assuntos quer políticos quer sociais._»





> Nas  correlações "tanto... como..." e "tanto... quanto...", o verbo concorda  no plural: "Tanto João como José participaram do debate"; "Tanto a minha empresa quanto a sua não atrasam pagamento de salário".


Estes casos (tanto...como, quer...quer, não só... mas também) devem ser os que exigem o plural, certo? A verdade é que normalmente usamos estas "expressões" em contextos mais simples como _O artigo abordava assuntos quer políticos quer sociais_, em que não há qualquer dúvidas quanto à forma verbal.



> Quando o sujeito é formado pelas expressões "não só... mas também" e "não só... como também", o verbo concorda no plural.
> 
> Portanto, "Não só o pai mas também o filho viajaram".
> 
> Observe que essas expressões exprimem ideia de adição.
> Por isso a concordância no plural e a ausência de vírgula antes de "mas" e de "como".




Aqui já diz que se aceita o singular mas prefere-se o plural. 





> 8.Não só... mas também;tanto... quanto; tanto... como – verbo no singular ou plural, ambas as construções são corretas, embora seja preferível o plural: Não só o chefe mas também o gerente estavam arruinados. Não só a morte mas também a vida é mistério! Tanto a criança como o pai ampararam-se numa coluna e escorregaram até o chão.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Depois...
_
O         reajuste salarial de Junho, *da mesma forma que* o de Março, não__ alterou         seu padrão de vida.(comparação:singular)
        Gosto de arroz,* assim como *de massa._
_*Assim como* tu, também eu já fiz...
__
A disciplina, *assim como* o arrojo, fizeram dele um profissional invejável. (adição: plural)__
O carácter, *assim como* a fotografia, desenvolve-se no escuro. _(encontrei este exemplo;está correcto? neste caso é comparação:singular? também poderia ser adição : plural, como a frase anterior? Depende do sentido que se quer dar?)


-----------------------------------------

Os excertos foram retirados dos seguintes _sites_:
www.ciberduvidas.pt (3)
http://www.portuguesnarede.com/2008/04/concordncia-tanto-como-e-tanto-quanto.html
http://www.portuguesnarede.com/2010/11/nao-so-o-pai-mas-tambem-o-filho-viajou.html 
http://www.tarefadecasa.hpg.com.br/concordanciaverbal.htm


----------



## GOODVIEW

English,
Muito boa sua ampla pesquisa. Vejo, porém, que de acordo com sua última citação (não sabemos qual é a fonte), nem todo mundo concorda com uma única regra. Talvez seja um daqueles casos em que não há consenso, havendo gramáticos que entendem que, dependendo da leitura que se faça, pode-se acordar o verbo com apenas um dos dois elementos, ou com ambos.    

Não encontrei nenhum exemplo com _quer um quer outro_, mas, no meu entender, esse link explica o que ocorre com esse tipo de expressão.


----------



## englishmania

Em relação a _um dos que, _assim como nas expressões de que falámos, também se dá preferência à forma verbal no plural, ainda que alguns achem aceitável que esteja no singular.
_
Ele foi um dos que fizeram_... (=ele fez, mas não foi o único, há outros que também fizeram)
_Foi ele que fez_.... 
_Ele foi um dos que mais ajudaram... _(os outros também ajudaram muito)_
Ele foi o/aquele que mais ajudou...._


Acho é que nos habituámos a usar e a ouvir a forma verbal no singular, e não a estranhamos tanto como outras na nossa língua.

http://www.ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=21285
http://www.ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=16068
http://www.ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=15473
http://www.ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=14825
http://www.ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=23952
http://www.ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=11431


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Bem, como isto vai complicado! 



> Tanto ele quanto você pode muito bem fazer isso para mim. Tenho dúvidas  quanto a essa construção ser correta com o verbo no plural.


Eu tenho dúvidas é do contrário. Nestas coisas tento ser mais simples. Quem é o sujeito? Tanto um como o outro. Logo, os dois. Logo, plural.

Mas: Tenho certeza que quer ele, quer você vencerá essa prova (trata-se de uma corrida, só um pode vencer).

Frase impossível! Significa que vão vencer os dois. Mas neste caso "quer ele quer você vencerão esta prova" significa o mesmo: dois vencedores. Para significar só um, como se mencionou acima, é preciso transformá-la em "ambos poderão vencer". Repare em como, para mim, "quer um como o outro" significa imediatamente "ambos".


----------



## englishmania

Exacto, é o que penso também...


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Penso que já descobri o motivo da confusão sobre algo que é bastante simples desde que não se complique.

Quer um quer outro = tanto um como outro = não só um como o outro = os dois = ambos
(sujeito "eles", 3ª pessoa do plural)

Logo:
"Quer um quer outro têm razão. Ambos têm razão."
"Quer um quer o outro vencerão. Ambos vencerão." (Significa que são uma  equipa e que a equipa *deles* vencerá, logo, vencem os dois.)

Mas quando se usa "ou um ou outro" (e é isto que causa a confusão), o "ou" exlui um deles. (_*"Ou um ou o outro" não equivale a "quer um quer outro"*_)
Quando se diz: 
"Ou um ou outro tem razão", o que se quer realmente dizer é: "Ou um tem  razão, ou o outro tem razão. Um deles tem razão, o outro não tem razão".
"Um vencerá ou o outro vencerá. Um deles vencerá." Assim está correcto.
Aqui existem dois sujeitos distintos (dois "ele") que, coincidentemente, se conjugam com a mesma forma verbal. 
O que se torna mais fácil de perceber se em vez de "ou um ou outro" usarmos "ou eu ou você".
"Ou eu ou você..." E agora? Agora percebe-se que há dois sujeitos distintos, e que cada um conjuga o verbo de forma diferente:

"Ou eu tenho razão ou você tem razão. Um de nós tem razão." Cada um dos  sujeitos conjuga uma forma verbal diferente, logo, não se pode usar a  mesma forma verbal para ambos.

O que tem acontecido, devido à confusão com o "ou eu ou você, um de nós  tem razão", é o singular ser vulgarmente usado onde não se deve,  nomeadamente com o "quer um quer outro", "tanto um como outro", etc, e  daí o motivo da pergunta de Chineseboy, como sempre, bastante  pertinente.


----------



## ChineseBoy

4TranslatingEnglish said:


> Quer um quer outro = tanto um como outro = não só um como o outro = os dois = ambos
> (sujeito "eles", 3ª pessoa do plural)
> 
> (_*"Ou um ou o outro" não equivale a "quer um quer outro"*_)




Muito obrigado a todos!


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Originally Posted by 4TranslatingEnglish
> Quer um quer outro = tanto um como outro = não só um como o outro = os dois = ambos
> (sujeito "eles", 3ª pessoa do plural)
> 
> ("Ou um ou o outro" não equivale a "quer um quer outro")



4translating, é bom deixar claro que o que vc afirma acima são deduções exclusivamente suas, contradizendo, por exemplo, a opinião de um gramático que o próprio Englishmania já havia colocado em um de seus posts acima:



> Aqui já diz que se aceita o singular mas prefere-se o plural.
> Quote:
> 8.Não só... mas também;tanto... quanto; tanto... como – verbo no singular ou plural, ambas as construções são corretas, embora seja preferível o plural: Não só o chefe mas também o gerente estavam arruinados. Não só a morte mas também a vida é mistério! Tanto a criança como o pai ampararam-se numa coluna e escorregaram até o chão.



Temos outra explicação neste link para _*um dos que*_, que serve como modelo para as outras expressões acima também. Esta explicação é bastante clara, quanto à lógica da língua, pois a gramática não é uma coisa nem simples nem complexa, ela é lógica. 

Pelo que se pode ver nas fontes consultadas, esse ponto gera interpretações contraditórias por parte dos gramáticos (assim como tantos outros pontos). Não podemos, no entanto, nos sobrepormos a eles e tomarmos um partido, para que lado seja, sem corrermos o risco de estarmos entrando no terreno da subjetividade.


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

GOODVIEW said:


> 4translating, é bom deixar claro que o que vc afirma acima são deduções exclusivamente suas, contradizendo, por exemplo, a opinião de um gramático que o próprio Englishmania já havia colocado em um de seus posts acima:
> 
> 
> 
> Temos outra explicação neste link para _*um dos que*_, que serve como modelo para as outras expressões acima também. Esta explicação é bastante clara, quanto à lógica da língua, pois a gramática não é uma coisa nem simples nem complexa, ela é lógica.



Dei-me ao trabalho de ver todos os links, e inclusivamente pesquisei outros por minha conta, relativos ao "quer um quer outro" e ao "ou um ou outro", e não encontrei nada que contradiga o que expus acima. 
Existe uma questão relativa ao "um ou outro" inclusivo vs exclusivo mas este tópico não é sobre essa questão e só iria confundir, e sinceramente não acho que se aplique ao caso colocado pela pergunta original, pelo que vou ficar por aqui.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Dando continuidade às minhas ponderações, e para não ficarmos apenas na base dos achismos, enviei a questão para alguns sites de gramática e dois já me responderam. Reproduzo abaixo suas respostas:

1) O Ciberdúvidas (site português), só aceita o verbo no plural:



> A locução descontínua «quer... quer...» é equivalente à construção «tanto...como...» quando se trata de sujeitos complexos. A primeira frase é a correcta, porque a concordância deve ser feita no plural.
> 
> Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa
> -------------------
> A sua pergunta:
> 
> Gostaria de saber se as duas frases abaixo estão corretas ou se apenas o verbo no plural pode ser aplicado:<br><br>Quer ele quer você podem fazer isso.<br><br>Quer ele quer você pode fazer isso.<br><br>Muito obrigado.



2) ACADEMIA BRASILEIRA DE LETRAS (aceita o verbo tanto no singular quanto no plural):




> ABL RESPONDE
> 
> 
> Pergunta : Prezados Senhores, Minha pergunta refere-se à concordância do verbo nas frases abaixo. Podemos usar tanto o plural quanto o singular, ou cabe apenas o verbo no plural? Quer ele quer você poderá me ajudar com esse problema. Quer ele quer você poderão me ajudar com esse problema. Paralelamente, gostaria de estender a pergunta, se me permitirem, para "tanto um quanto outro", que me parece ter um comportamento semelhante: Tanto ele quanto você sabe muito bem que eu gosto de ir à praia. Tanto ele quanto você sabem muito bem que eu gosto de ir à praia. Muito obrigado pela ajuda. Atenciosamente, ...
> 
> Resposta : Nessas expressões aditivas,o verbo concorda com o mais próximo (singular) ou vai para o plural, principalmente quando o verbo vem depois do sujeito: Quer ele quer você poderá (ou poderão) me ajudar com esse problema. Tanto ele como você sabe (ou sabem) muito bem que eu gosto de ir à praia. Ambas as construções de cada frase estão corretas.



Portanto, se o Ciberduvidas só aceita o verbo no plural, a Academia Brasileira de Letras o aceita tanto no singular quanto no plural. Pergunto-me, então, se não se trataria de divergências entre o português lusitano e o brasileiro.


----------

